# Can you critique my Goat??



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Okay guys so I am not sure what to do I have this wether about 6 months old and he has great muscle ( would have clipped him but its way to cold) and I wanted to show him at redwave classic but he is really stubborn and won't stay set up for long and Im not sure if he has what it takes I really don't wont to be excused from the show ring but what do you think , also if you have a wether for sale about 5-7 months old within a hour or two from the Fresno California area let me know thanks


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Keep working on him. Whenever he moves a foot put it back. Goats form habits and if you make it a habit to set him up he'll set up easier and possibly on his ow.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Didn't even see the critique request. He's pretty wide, good length and a very clean chest. He looks good on his structure... could maybe be a tad leveler hipped. Its hard to tell muscle with all the hair. How is his top shape?


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

His loin is pretty good and I think he is pretty level topped, Do you think I might have a chance in the market class at an open show. ? Thanks for the Help


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

How about over his rack, right behind his shoulders? Is he wide there too? 

I think he could use more leg but its hard to tell from the pictures. He would probably place good in his class at least


----------

